# Dealing with mean women in a manly way?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Another thread inspired this one actually, just curious really, what do you ladies think is the most appropriate way for men to deal with the rude folk within your gender - in public areas?

A classic example was once I offered to help a disabled woman in a wheelchair push herself up a rather steep slope. She then said "GET OUT OF MY WAY OR ILL RUN YOU OVER". I simply just let her struggle and found it rather amusing. Still, there have been cases where I ended up in arguments with such, and I hate doing it in public - especially with my STBX and in front of my daughter! 

But normally she had reservations about exploding in public too, most of the time. But anyways, there's bound to be women out there who just p-ss me off and it always makes me feel embarrassed to argue with a woman in public as I always think it makes me look like a jerk/ass whatever.

I normally try the cool calm and collected approach but some women, bah, they get on my nerves. Still, how does one deal with them in the most manly way in your opinion? Also, would you consider someone who refuses to argue with a woman cowardly, or smart/gentlemanly?


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

I personally would ignore the old ladies like that. Think about it they probably hate feeling helpless not that that gives them a reason to be rude. Now lets say you held the door open for a woman who gives a snarky remark instead of a thank you, I ignore people like that too but you could go with something like ""chivalry isn't dead but apparently manners are" or something to that effect. 

I just let things like that roll off me unless someone tried to verbally attack me for giving a helping hand. I'm calm by nature but I'm no doormat.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I had one get all ****y day before yesterday as I was riding my bike on a sidewalk. I always give way...this person was clearly eyebaalling me and in a mood and made some smart repark.....

had to slam on my brakes and offer the pimp hand. her attitude changed quickly.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

MrsOldNews said:


> I personally would ignore the old ladies like that. Think about it they probably hate feeling helpless not that that gives them a reason to be rude. Now lets say you held the door open for a woman who gives a snarky remark instead of a thank you, I ignore people like that too but you could go with something like ""chivalry isn't dead but apparently manners are" or something to that effect.
> 
> I just let things like that roll off me unless someone tried to verbally attack me for giving a helping hand. I'm calm by nature but I'm no doormat.


I just roll with a loud "YOU'RE WELCOME" when I get no response for holding a door.


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

I mostly ignore mean women, unless they're trying very hard to specifically be mean to me. In those cases I stay calm, and find something to say that will make them shut up and leave me alone. One woman once called me fat because I was wearing baggy clothes, so I said "at least my thighs don't rub together when I walk" and that shut her up.

When men are rude to me, I challenge them. I get right up in their face and tell them to repeat themselves, and that usually scares them off.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL the pimp slap xD


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

When people say rude things I either ignore them or if it's appropriate I give them my WTF face and say ' pardon...I didn't quite catch that?"

Having to repeat a rude snarky comment seems to have an effect on most people and they look at least a little sheepish. If they don't... I just move on.

I don't make scenes in public...well not since that time when I was two years old and i........


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

several have said they ask the man to repeat, to which I reply, "Are you deaf"

usually does not end so well


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Argh, women like that are what makes me turned off at the prospect of dating a single mum even if I'm a single dad now myself!

I consider myself shallow for it but then again, I can't imagine myself putting up with that.


----------

